# Fender rivets



## Jetmechco (Jul 25, 2019)

Looking for some assistance on what would be the correct size tubular rivet to reattach the fender strut to the fender on a 1957 Black Phantom - Been looking over the website for Hanson rivet but unsure of what Style/Length/Diameter would be the most correct - Any guidance is greatly appreciated!
Ed


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Ed measuring one of mine I think it is 9/64" truss head #D3-ST. You may just want to call Hanson and ask them if this is what is typically ordered by bicycle guys. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jetmechco (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks very much.  I'll ring them tommorow to verify and see what they have in a rivet setting tool.    Thanks again, Ed


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 27, 2019)

I have a box acquired from a local collector.  Contact me one and all if interested.


----------

